# Squirrel's Throwdown Prize Package



## squirrel (Oct 28, 2010)

Howdy all,

I forgot to post this! I received the coolest prize package from Beer-B-Q for winning the September Ron P. Yoshida's Throwdown. This was some awesome stuff! Some of it is beyond hot though. My most favorite thing is the Spicy Mayo. Man is that stuff good! I have put it on everything, it's got some heat to it, but not unbearable. What IS unbearable are those Ghost Pepper Nuts. Let's just say that after I ate one, let me say that again, ONE of those puppies I was curled up in a fetal postion in the corner crying like a school girl. They should put a warning on the label that says SPHINCTER TRANSPLANT REQUIRED. Holy cow, I'd rather fry bacon topless. Just sayin'.

I also love, love, love, the Spicy Bloody Mary Mix. That is fantastic, nice kick. I haven't tried the Jerk seasoning yet or the pasta sauce, but will soon. Thanks Paul, this was an awesome prize! Also thanks to everyone that voted for my entry.

Squirrel

P.S. Their slogan is Pain is Good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2010)

Congrats again Squirrel!

So, Paul had you singing, "Come on Baby Light My fire"??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 28, 2010)

Frying bacon topless lol ahhaha  oh thats funny stuff, nice prize pack


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL... yeah  I buy a habanero sauce from those guys.... a little bottle goes a looooooong way! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Grats on your winnings!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Oct 28, 2010)

"Dave's Insanity" is another one in the category of "it'll go a looooong way."  Congrats on the prize pack, Squirrel!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks like your stocked up for the winter Squirrel... Nice Prize!!! Congrats


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 28, 2010)

Glad you are enjoying MOST of them...

She said she LIKED *HOT!!!* LOL 

And I thought Squirrels liked all kinds of Nuts...


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 28, 2010)

adiochiro3 said:


> "Dave's Insanity" is another one in the category of "it'll go a looooong way."  Congrats on the prize pack, Squirrel!




 I like this stuff a lot better than Dave's. Dave's is almost pure heat with no flavor, this stuff has great flavor plus a "butt"load of heat! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Usually just the smell of the habanero sauce coming off of my plate is almost enough to drive my wife and kids out of the dinning room.... lol.


----------

